# Menopause



## Tess13 (Jul 27, 2012)

Has anyone that is in menopause had their bleeding return. In October, I was on 200 levo and my TSH was .02 - he decreased it to 175 - 6 weeks later the spotting started. Its really light - don't need any protection - and its been cycling on and off. Right now its stopped. I went to the gyno - pap was normal but my lining is thick - so he's wanting to do a D&C because of the bleeding. I'm scheduled to have it done it two weeks. I'm having it done at the same hospital that I had my TT and they are going to knock me out.

I went to my endo last week - my T3 was good - my T4 was a little high, but my TSH dropped to .01. Could the medicine have triggered the spotting?

My doctor is putting me on 150 M-W-F and 175 T-Th-Sat-Sun, I was on 175. I go back in July.

Has anyone else had something similar happen to them?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I had horrible periods that lasted forever during perio-menopause.

If your period is back and your pap was normal - why not ask for Novasure?

I did Novasure and my period quit completely - this let me address my ferritin deficiency issues.


----------



## Tess13 (Jul 27, 2012)

Lovlkn said:


> I had horrible periods that lasted forever during perio-menopause.
> 
> If your period is back and your pap was normal - why not ask for Novasure?
> 
> I did Novasure and my period quit completely - this let me address my ferritin deficiency issues.


He wants to make sure that the thickening isn't anything nasty. After everything is ok - I'm going to ask about what options I can do to keep it from thickening again. Novasure sounds like a good option.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Since your TSH is surpressed it could make your periods lighter. Was the spotting at the time your period was due? For me the hormones for menopause are stronger that the thyroud hormones with regards to symptoms. Therefore I was diagnosed Menopause which has most of the symptoms of hypo when in turn I have Graves. Hopefully you'll get your period before the DnC is scheduled so you won't have to go through that.


----------

